# Sri Guru Granth Sahib Gurgadi On October 20, 1708



## Bhai Harbans Lal (Feb 21, 2005)

Our last guru in human form, Guru Gobind Singh ji bestowed the gurugadi on the Guru Granth on October 20, 1708. This date is accepted by SGPC and Sikh historians. Please make a change in the date of August 10 that you are listing.

Harbans Lal


----------



## Arvind (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for pointing this out Bhai ji.

I am curious to know about Sthapna divas of Pothi Sahib and Gurgaddi divas of Guru Granth Sahib ji. Recently, there was some confusion about these two.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

GurFateh Bhai Sahib Harbans Lal Ji, 

As desired by you, the important change has been incorporated in the forums listing. Thanks for your guidiance. 

Once again, welcome and have a nice stay over SPN.

Best Regards


----------

